
Tim Berners-Lee on the future of the web: 'The system is failing' - jonbaer
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/15/tim-berners-lee-world-wide-web-net-neutrality?href=
======
guiambros
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15710111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15710111)

